# Isb November Brew Day



## crozdog (26/10/09)

Guys,

been thinking about this for a while & after some prompting (thanks Stu & Craig) got the proverbial finger out. Details are:
Date: Sunday 6th December
Time: Mash in about 11
Location: Crozdog's place in Croydon Park (PM me if you don't know where I am)

looking to make the following:

ISB Summer bright Ale 

Fermentables 
BB Ale malt 25.00 kg 
Crystal 1.50 kg 
Munich or vienna 4.00 kg 
Wheat 1.50 kg 

Hops 
Centennial pellet 9.5% 90.0g @ 60 
Amarillo pellet 7.0% 25.0g @20 
cascade pellet 6.8% 45.0g @20 
Amarillo pellet 7.0% 25.0g @10 
cascade pellet 6.8% 45.0g @10 
Amarillo pellet 7.0% 25.0g @0 
cascade pellet 4.2% 40.0g @0 
total hops 295.0 g 

Other Ingredients 
name quantity notes 
calcium chloride 4.0 g 4 g in mash liquor 
irish moss 1.3 g 1 tablet @ 5 
sodium metabisulphite 1.0 g in the mash 

Mash at 66
post boil vol 150.0 L 
OG 1.055 
IBU 26 
Colour 15 EBC 
BU:GU 0.46 

Lets call that about 8 cubes. First in best dressed if you want one - add your name to the list including your cube volume.
1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20l)


----------



## Stuster (26/10/09)

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20l)
3. Stuster (20L)

Looks good to me. I'll put that on the calendar. B)


----------



## floppinab (26/10/09)

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20l)
3. Stuster (20L)
4. flop (20L)

Put me down for one crozzy, though I have a sneaking suspicion I've got something else on that weekend.

BTW you still got one of my cubes, no???? (I don't need it straight away, just checking)


----------



## crozdog (26/10/09)

floppinab said:


> I have a sneaking suspicion I've got something else on that weekend.
> 
> BTW you still got one of my cubes, no???? (I don't need it straight away, just checking)



hope you're free.

You mean that blue one? Yeah its still here


----------



## Pollux (26/10/09)

I'll chuck my name in, hopefully I'll be able to get the day off work, the missus too so she can keep the demon child at home.

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20l)
3. Stuster (20L)
4. flop (20L)
5. Pollux (20l)


----------



## mikem108 (26/10/09)

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20l)
3. Stuster (20L)
4. flop (20L)
5. Pollux (20l)
6. Mike M (20l)

I'm in


----------



## Stuster (26/10/09)

Pollux said:


> I'll chuck my name in, hopefully I'll be able to get the day off work, the missus too so she can keep the demon child at home.



Bring her along. Maybe she can have a go on the trampoline and get to know the cat. h34r:


----------



## syd_03 (26/10/09)

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20l)
3. Stuster (20L)
4. flop (20L)
5. Pollux (20l)
6. Mike M (20l)
7. Syd_03 (20L)

any room for non ISB'ers?


----------



## Stuster (26/10/09)

syd_03 said:


> 1. Crozdog (20l)
> any room for non ISB'ers?



You came to the last meeting so you're an ISBer now. Easy. :icon_cheers:


----------



## syd_03 (26/10/09)

Stuster said:


> You came to the last meeting so you're an ISBer now. Easy. :icon_cheers:


Fantastic see you then. Cash went into the account ok too, thanks.


----------



## Muggus (26/10/09)

Sounds tempting.
Though the only cubes I have are 15L fellas.


----------



## Pollux (26/10/09)

Stuster said:


> Bring her along. Maybe she can have a go on the trampoline and get to know the cat. h34r:



The wife or the child???


----------



## Stuster (26/10/09)

That's fine, Muggus.

Pollux, I guess either _could _ go on the trampoline (if Croz still has it set up) but I was more thinking of the child.  



In fact, just an in joke with Croz as I took my child round to his place once. He fell off the trampoline and then a few minutes later got scratched by the cat.  :lol:


----------



## crozdog (26/10/09)

Guys,

I gotta move it to the following weekend!! Forgot I had a family get together on  

*So the new date is Sunday December 6.*

Sorry for any inconvenience.

Syd - be good to see you.

Muggas we can squeeze 17+litres into a 15l cube. Hope to see you.

FYI, the cat & trampoline are both still in operation. Usual rules - use at your own risk :lol:


----------



## Gerard_M (26/10/09)

Do you guys want some yeast to go with that brew?
I have some 20 litre cubes starting to gather at the brewery too. Previously filled with Caustic & peracitic they are very clean!
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Muggus (26/10/09)

Stuster said:


> That's fine, Muggus.


In that case, i'd love to be part of it!

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20l)
3. Stuster (20L)
4. flop (20L)
5. Pollux (20l)
6. Mike M (20l)
7. Syd_03 (20L)
8. Muggus (15L)

Oh, just noticed the date change. That's probably an even better date...day after the caseswap?


----------



## crozdog (26/10/09)

Gerard_M said:


> Do you guys want some yeast to go with that brew?
> I have some 20 litre cubes starting to gather at the brewery too. Previously filled with Caustic & peracitic they are very clean!
> Cheers
> Gerard


hi Gerard,

What strain do you think you'd have then? The last lot went really well!

I'll put my hand up for some of those cubes, need a few more.

Thanks for the offers.

Croz


----------



## Gerard_M (26/10/09)

There will be some WLP001 maybe some 005 or 029, not sure wether I will use the 029 again. If you want to drop your cube on some Lager yeast there will be WLP800 & maybe 838.
pick up from the brewery only, the yeast is free but I charge for delivery 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## redbeard (26/10/09)

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20l)
3. Stuster (20L)
4. flop (20L)
5. Pollux (20l)
6. Mike M (20l)
7. Syd_03 (20L)
8. Muggus (15L)

reserve : redb


----------



## syd_03 (27/10/09)

redbeard said:


> 1. Crozdog (20l)
> 2. barls (20l)
> 3. Stuster (20L)
> 4. flop (20L)
> ...



If you have some 10L cubes Craig I'd happily go you halves.


----------



## floppinab (27/10/09)

I'm happy to drop back to 15L to squeeze Craig in.


----------



## Stuster (27/10/09)

floppinab said:


> I'm happy to drop back to 15L to squeeze Craig in.



Likewise.

Particularly since it was he was one who got this going.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/10/09)

Muggus said:


> Oh, just noticed the date change. That's probably an even better date...day after the caseswap?




You're lucky Phil .. if we hadn't locked in a date (the day before) I would have done the nice thing and organised the NSW Xmas Case Swap at your place for the Sunday !


----------



## crozdog (27/10/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> You're lucky Phil .. if we hadn't locked in a date (the day before) I would have done the nice thing and organised the NSW Xmas Case Swap at your place for the Sunday !



just lucky / unlucky - take your pick. You're always welcome to drop in fgz!

i'm sure we can squeeze in/out a cube for Craig.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (27/10/09)

crozdog said:


> just lucky / unlucky - take your pick. You're always welcome to drop in fgz!
> 
> i'm sure we can squeeze in/out a cube for Craig.




You just never know ???????????


----------



## redbeard (27/10/09)

I'll bring a 10l cube to make it easy


----------



## Pollux (27/10/09)

I'm happy to pop 15L into my 20L cube if it frees up some wort for others.

I'll just make a mental note to pitch it within a couple of days.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (7/11/09)

See you guys there. Thanks for hosting Crozdog.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (7/11/09)

crozdog said:


> FYI, the cat & trampoline are both still in operation. Usual rules - use at your own risk :lol:





:icon_offtopic: This sounds like it should be in the Qld swap thred ... any pics ?

Sorry Crozdod ,, Just couldn't resist..

Naughty Neddy


----------



## Pollux (10/11/09)

Damnit........

Got the wife's and my rosters for that week, no way I can make it now....

Consider me out, That leaves 20L up for grabs for someone else....


----------



## Stuster (10/11/09)

Sounds like there will be enough for Craig then. Shame you can't make it, Pollux.


----------



## crozdog (10/11/09)

EB, be good to see you - its been a while!! remember where I am?

FNQ, sorry no pics - remember what happens on a brew day............

Pollux, we'll have a beer for you, pity you can't make it.


----------



## vykuza (10/11/09)

Hi fellahs,

I'd be super keen to come along and watch an AG brew in action (having only done BIAB myself). May I come along to spectate? (I'll bring some of my own homebrew, of course!).


----------



## Stuster (10/11/09)

Absolutely, Nick R. Just PM crozdog for the address. I'm sure there'll be a few jobs for you to do on the day (just so you get some experience with it :icon_cheers: ).


----------



## vykuza (11/11/09)

Stuster said:


> Absolutely, Nick R. Just PM crozdog for the address. I'm sure there'll be a few jobs for you to do on the day (just so you get some experience with it :icon_cheers: ).




Thanks Stuster and Crozdog! PMs underway. Happy to throw some of my own elbow grease into the mix


----------



## oldbugman (13/11/09)

only 160 litres?

we must be getting soft.

I'd love to come along fellas.

Ashley Rose Williams and mum are doing well.


----------



## mikem108 (13/11/09)

off topic but.... congrats to Pappa Luke! This will be a Christening brew?


----------



## crozdog (13/11/09)

OldBugman said:


> only 160 litres?
> 
> we must be getting soft.
> 
> ...



we've missed your encouragement  

Congrats on the new addition. :beerbang: :beerbang: 

Be good to catch up if you can make it.


----------



## floppinab (13/11/09)

crozdog said:


> we've missed your encouragement



And the Saaz :icon_cheers: 



crozdog said:


> Be good to catch up if you can make it.



Bring the little one along, we'll need to wet the bubs head............. I mean really wet it


----------



## redbeard (13/11/09)

Congrats Luke, hope you can make it, even for an hour or so


----------



## Stuster (13/11/09)

Congratulations, Luke. :super: 

Would be great if you can make it, but certainly understand if you can't. :icon_cheers:


----------



## oldbugman (13/11/09)

crozdog said:


> we've missed your encouragement


Well I figure if I dont come along you may never mash in, you'll probably break a mash paddle and be stranded up the creek


----------



## oldbugman (13/11/09)

Stuster said:


> Would be great if you can make it, but certainly understand if you can't. :icon_cheers:


Your SMS cut me deep.


----------



## Stuster (14/11/09)

OldBugman said:


> Your SMS cut me deep.



:lol:


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (20/11/09)

crozdog said:


> EB, be good to see you - its been a while!! remember where I am?
> 
> FNQ, sorry no pics - remember what happens on a brew day............
> 
> Pollux, we'll have a beer for you, pity you can't make it.


 
Thanks mate - I passed by it on the way to the U12 soccer game in Bankstown last week


----------



## crozdog (20/11/09)

Edgecliff Brewer said:


> Thanks mate - I passed by it on the way to the U12 soccer game in Bankstown last week



you know we'll get in trouble for giving you beers now you've admitted to being under 12!


----------



## BjornJ (21/11/09)

Hi,
is it possible to just come along to see the massive brew and have a homebrew?

 

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## Stuster (21/11/09)

BjornJ said:


> Hi,
> is it possible to just come along to see the massive brew and have a homebrew?
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely, Bjorn. Just PM Crozdog for his address. The more the merrier. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Muggus (25/11/09)

Hmmm looks like i've had a family lunch organised for that day and regretfully won't be able to attend.
That frees up 15L for any takers.

Have a great day anyway lads. No doubt i'll probably catch up with a few of you the day before at the NSW caseswap! :icon_chickcheers: 

Cheers, 
Mike

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20l)
3. Stuster (20L)
4. flop (20L)
5. Pollux (20l)
6. Mike M (20l)
7. Syd_03 (20L)
8. ...free...


----------



## Pollux (26/11/09)

Don't forget I'm out as well....

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20l)
3. Stuster (20L)
4. flop (20L)
5....free....(20l)
6. Mike M (20l)
7. Syd_03 (20L)
8. ...free...


----------



## floppinab (26/11/09)

BjornJ said:


> Hi,
> is it possible to just come along to see the massive brew and have a homebrew?
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget to bring along some of your goodies for us to try.

Also, not sure if anyone wanted any yeast swaps. I've got a sample each of the Whitbread, Thames Valley and 001 Cali Ale. I wouldn't mind a Kolsch, the Sthn German 838 or a piece of Brett if someone has one.

Cheers,

Gav.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (26/11/09)

Pollux said:


> Don't forget I'm out as well....
> 
> 1. Crozdog (20l)
> 2. barls (20l)
> ...




NSW Case Swap the day before (followed by the IBU Xmas Real Ale Day). Only another 60km away .. Fluck it I'll be there. I'll take any excess if free (better leave the slot open for virgins and noobies) but will be good to catch up and talk beer ! Especially since I couldn't make Castle Hill !


----------



## sirotilc (26/11/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> NSW Case Swap the day before (followed by the IBU Xmas Real Ale Day). Only another 60km away .. Fluck it I'll be there. I'll take any excess if free (better leave the slot open for virgins and noobies) but will be good to catch up and talk beer ! Especially since I couldn't make Castle Hill !



I wouldn't mind coming along - with cube in hand?

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20l)
3. Stuster (20L)
4. sirotilc (20L)
5....free....(20l)
6. Mike M (20l)
7. Syd_03 (20L)
8. ...free...


----------



## floppinab (26/11/09)

I'll let Phil confirm that the volumes are OK but I thought I better grab a slot for Criagy boy.

1. Crozdog (20l)
2. barls (20l)
3. Stuster (20L)
4. sirotilc (20L)
5. redbeard (20l)
6. Mike M (20l)
7. Syd_03 (20L)
8. fatz (20L)


----------



## BjornJ (26/11/09)

Sorry, missed that there were free slots!

If you have any spots on the stand-by list for me with cube in hand, I wouldn't mind  

Will definetly bring homebrew for tasting and comments,

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## barls (28/11/09)

ill be there even with a newbie


----------



## BjornJ (7/12/09)

Hi guys,
had a good time yesterday! Thanks for setting it up.

Was nice to meet more brewers and have a look at crozdog's massive brewing setup.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## mikem108 (7/12/09)

Thanks to Phil for hosting, the brewers for brewing and the rainbow of beer flavours I got to sample courtesy of all attendees, there were bocks, saisons, lagers of all types, wild beers, sours, ales, smoked, and a bunch of Scottish beer(thanks Barls) and more, very exciting to try so many in one day.
That cube should be fermenting by tonight


----------



## Stuster (7/12/09)

I had fun. Sad to leave so early but drank as many different beers as I could in the short time available and I'd say all were good. :chug: 

Certainly made the dance concert better than it otherwise would have been.  

Sorry that we made you host it, Phil.


----------



## crozdog (7/12/09)

Top day yesterday!! :super: 

Great to meet a few new faces as well as share the day with some old mates.

Thanks all for coming and sharing some fantastic beers! The quality was outstanding!! :beer: 

I'd be interested to hear how everyones cubes turn out - should be a nice summer quaffer.

We just need to get stu to work out how to tighten his bung hole :lol:


----------



## barls (7/12/09)

looking forward to doing this as soon as i can clear some fridge space.
yes stu and his leaking bung hole brought us all some amusement. between that and his aspro beer.


----------



## sirotilc (7/12/09)

Lots of fun yesterday - thanks very much to Croz for putting up with all of us! 

Poor Stu, after seeing the crude screwing they did to stop your bung hole from leaking hot wort I'm not surprised that it's a bit leaky! :unsure:


----------



## syd_03 (7/12/09)

BjornJ said:


> Hi guys,
> had a good time yesterday! Thanks for setting it up.
> 
> Was nice to meet more brewers and have a look at crozdog's massive brewing setup.
> ...


Was good to meet you too Bjorn. That mild was fantastic.




crozdog said:


> Top day yesterday!! :super:
> 
> Great to meet a few new faces as well as share the day with some old mates.
> 
> ...



Have to agree top day indeed. Wish I could have been able lend more of a hand with the brewing, but the boys in the shed seemed to have it all under control.

Not a worry Phil thanks to you for having us all over, and thanks to everyone for the top beers especially Barls for his Scottish beverages. Great to see so many new friends again and meet some new ones.

Mine is just going into the fermenter now. Thanks for the yeast Phil, forgot to leave you an extra fiver for it though sorry. I'll get you a beer next time we meet up.



barls said:


> looking forward to doing this as soon as i can clear some fridge space.
> yes stu and his leaking bung hole brought us all some amusement. between that and his aspro beer.


Aspro beer?


Cheers Jason


----------



## Stuster (7/12/09)

syd_03 said:


> Aspro beer?



That's what the heathens were calling my berliner weisse.


----------



## barls (7/12/09)

just on heathen actually hes big and bearded and not me.


----------



## BjornJ (7/12/09)

Was a good day, for sure.

Happy to get some positive feedback on my Kellogs Corn Ale and the Mild, as well!

I just asked Dave for the grains for a Dr Smurto's Golden Ale, want to try that on the weekend if I get time.
By then maybe my rice-lager is out of the fridge.

thanks again, hope I'll be invited back next time


----------



## syd_03 (7/12/09)

Stuster said:


> That's what the heathens were calling my berliner weisse.


 Oh I see, I actually found it interesting and differnt and quite refreshing.



barls said:


> just on heathen actually hes big and bearded and not me.



Now who could that be.....



Just pitched yeast, 1.046 @27.5 (1.048 @20) (now in water bucket and small ice pack to slowly bring down to temp, then on rotation of frozen juice bottles).

Might just be able to crack the week old taster at xmas.

Cheers Jason.


----------



## FarsideOfCrazy (7/12/09)

Thanks guys for letting me come over and have a look at how it's done. Alot to take in a couple of hours, but I learnt a bit. Hope to come to the next one if it's ok.

Cheers.

Farside


----------



## Fatgodzilla (8/12/09)

Stuster - Aspro beer? Might have to rename yourself Stu









barls said:


> just on heathen actually hes big and bearded and not me.




I resemble that remark !  

It was BC who thought it tasted more like dispirin than aspros !


----------



## mikem108 (8/12/09)

BjornJ said:


> thanks again, hope I'll be invited back next time



Not if you bring Boags again, we want to see lots of homebrew dammit


----------



## BjornJ (8/12/09)

hehehe!!!

being a lightweight I need to mix in some light beers :lol:


----------



## Barry (8/12/09)

Thanks Croz
A very mellow day with good beers and good brewers. Wish more days were like it.


----------



## floppinab (14/12/09)

Well I thought I'd test out the Proculture yeast, Pro-11 English London Ale, looks to be the same as 002, on my cube. I thought I'd go a fair way against my standard practise of late, firstly just dumped the wort into the fermenter, I usually aerate with a stone but dodged that step. I use stir plated starters on everything now but threw the contents of the canister straight in.
With the recent heat the wort was chilled down to around 14 deg. to start with and I thought it'd warm up over the course of 24 hours even with a frozen bottle or two and blanky but a day later it was still sitting at 14 so off with the blanky and over the next 36 hours it'd come up to 20 odd deg. and started to krausen up.
Quite impressed given that level of mistreatment!!! Will be interesting to see if it ferments out without any kicking.


----------



## mikem108 (14/12/09)

what do guys reckon for dry hopping this beer, would 50gms of Amarillo do it, or 4 cascade hop plugs, I can't decide


----------



## syd_03 (14/12/09)

mikem108 said:


> what do guys reckon for dry hopping this beer, would 50gms of Amarillo do it, or 4 cascade hop plugs, I can't decide



I reckon go the amarillo, nice summer ale hop.

I will be doing mine as is, it is for the GF and she doesnt like incredibly hoppy beers or many for that matter. She recently discoverd she liked Little creatures Bright ale so I am hoping this one turns out similar, it smells nice out of the airlock after a week, I'll take a sample tonight and see how it is going.

Cheers 
Jason


----------



## crozdog (14/12/09)

mikem108 said:


> what do guys reckon for dry hopping this beer, would 50gms of Amarillo do it, or 4 cascade hop plugs, I can't decide


what about equal quantities? after all that's what all additions from 20 mins were....


----------



## floppinab (16/12/09)

floppinab said:


> Quite impressed given that level of mistreatment!!! Will be interesting to see if it ferments out without any kicking.



Mmmm, seems to have stalled, sitting @ 1030. Of course didn't measure it before hand. What was the OG??


----------



## syd_03 (16/12/09)

floppinab said:


> Mmmm, seems to have stalled, sitting @ 1030. Of course didn't measure it before hand. What was the OG??


Mine was down to 1020 yesterday. Got a lil cold in the ice bath while away on the weekend. Gave it a rouse and a kick and it is of again finishing up.

mine was 1048 OG.

Cheers
Jason


----------



## Stuster (16/12/09)

Pretty much the same as Jason, I got an OG of 1049. Mine was down to 1018 a couple of days ago so I chucked in 20g Amarillo and 20g Cascade. Probably going to keg this on the weekend. Just in time for Christmas.  

What yeast is everyone using? I've used the Wyeast 1450 Denny's Favourite. A nice yeast though it doesn't like to flocculate.


----------



## syd_03 (16/12/09)

Stuster said:


> Pretty much the same as Jason, I got an OG of 1049. Mine was down to 1018 a couple of days ago so I chucked in 20g Amarillo and 20g Cascade. Probably going to keg this on the weekend. Just in time for Christmas.
> 
> What yeast is everyone using? I've used the Wyeast 1450 Denny's Favourite. A nice yeast though it doesn't like to flocculate.



Just some US-05 courtesy of Phil as my cube lid wasn't sealing and I had no yeast on hand, thanks heaps again Phil. Probably a very suitable yeast for the brew though. I will bottle sometime next week after I make my first APA attempt to chuck on the yeast cake.

Cheers 
Jason.

Edit: Barls is using the Denny's too Stu, I don't know a thing about the yeast though to be honest. Will be interesting to compare the same beers and same yeast side by side, hops additions may differ though.


----------



## barls (16/12/09)

what temp are you fermenting yours at stu?
i was planning 14 or so.


----------



## Stuster (17/12/09)

17C, barls. Should bump it up a bit for a day or two. 14C is a bit low for most ales. What yeast are you using?


----------



## barls (17/12/09)

the same one your using.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (30/12/09)

Late as usual. Thanks for hosting Crozdog.


----------

